# Best way to prep trailer for paint.



## MrGiggles (Mar 20, 2019)

The trailer for my Tracker is starting to look pretty bad. It is white and rust is starting to show through in places, nothing structural. I also need to do some work to the bunks. 

Is water blasting a good option? The kit is not that expensive. My air compressor is not large enough to run a sand blaster. 

Once it is prepped, I would like to spray it with black Rustoleum enamel.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 20, 2019)

I've used a wire wheel on my 4.5" angle grinder followed by phosphoric acid or rust reformer then primer and top coat.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 20, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've used a wire wheel on my 4.5" angle grinder followed by phosphoric acid or rust reformer then primer and top coat.



I've done that before as well, just thought water blasting might be a little less miserable.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 21, 2019)

Is water blasting the same as pressure washing?


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 21, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Is water blasting the same as pressure washing?



No. It's essentially the same as sand blasting, except that you use high pressure water instead of compressed air to carry the media.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 21, 2019)

Im not an expert but to me if water blasting easily removes the rust and loose paint then why not use it. If you decide to go that way I would sure be interested in hearing how it worked.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 21, 2019)

Is it that "Dustless Blasting" I see on the TV show My Classic Car? If so it looks interesting.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 21, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Is it that "Dustless Blasting" I see on the TV show My Classic Car? If so it looks interesting.



Yep.

I ordered the attachment, but it will be a few days before it gets here.


----------



## dwjones16 (Mar 22, 2019)

MrGiggles said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Is it that "Dustless Blasting" I see on the TV show My Classic Car? If so it looks interesting.
> ...


i had this done to my trailer, pretty involved, took down to bare metal...very happy with final product...not familiar with a DIY version...will follow your process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 22, 2019)

What is the DIY kit you bought?
Please post pictures.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 22, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> What is the DIY kit you bought?
> Please post pictures.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Pressure-Washer-Blaster-Sand-and-Wet-Blasting-Nozzle-Gun-1-4-Quick-Release/312498605367?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I'm going to pick up some different types of media, since it seems that some feed better than others.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 22, 2019)

I see it attaches to a pressure washer.
Let us know how well it works.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2019)

If you are interested, Eastwood's website has a couple of videos showing of one of these pressure washer/media blasters working. Pretty neat. 

I also hope to hear how it works out on the trailer. I guess the pressure is on now. (groan)


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Apr 25, 2019)

i just used an orbital sander and then painted it with aluminum paint. worked out fine.


----------



## enwez (May 10, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> i just used an orbital sander and then painted it with aluminum paint. worked out fine.



Looks real nice! My new to me boat/trailer could use a little tlc. The trailer has some surface rust spots. I like how yours came out.

When you say "aluminum paint" do you mean paint that is (for lack of better term) "infused with aluminum"? Or do you mean paint that is _meant_ for aluminum? Did you find it harder to work with than your basic epoxy or latex paint?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2019)

It could be Rustoleum brands "Aluminum" colored paint.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (May 14, 2019)

I used the good old fashioned aluminum paint people used on chain link fences. About $15 a gallon. Sanded all surfaces and put 3 coats on it. Hardly use a pint.


----------



## enwez (May 15, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> I used the good old fashioned aluminum paint people used on chain link fences. About $15 a gallon. Sanded all surfaces and put 3 coats on it. Hardly use a pint.



Good to know. I'll remember this when the time comes for me to paint my trailer. Thanks, and good job on your trailer!


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (May 16, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> It could be Rustoleum brands "Aluminum" colored paint.


Is Buffalo Park still there?
I fished the Fox around there all the time in the 60's


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 16, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > It could be Rustoleum brands "Aluminum" colored paint.
> ...


Yes Buffalo park is there. At some point they plan to remove the Carpentersville dam.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 20, 2019)

I used a wire cup brush on a 4" grinder and a similar wheel on some air tools, then brushed on a base coat of Rustoleium rusty metal primer.

I finished it with silver hammertone paint as my frame had pitting and this helped hide it.

I have had equipment painted with nothing but the rustolieum RMP and it held up for over 10yrs with no top coat of paint.

Good stuff!


----------



## MrGiggles (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry for never updating this thread.

The dustless blasting worked well for about 10 minutes. Then my big pressure washer took a crap. Trying to use it on my smaller washer was a waste of time. 

I ended up just getting after it with a knotted cup brush and grinder, and using a cheap siphon feed air blaster for the nooks and crannies I couldn't reach.

I sprayed Rustoleum clean metal primer, and then gloss black with a HVLP gun. It came out really nice and seems to be holding up well.


----------

